# USB Question



## zen_ (Mar 15, 2015)

Try formatting your thumb drive to FAT32 (not exFAT, or anything else). A lot of infotainment systems are only compatible with the very dated FAT32 file system for whatever reason, but Windows will format USB drives to exFAT (a newer, better file system) as the first option. If your thumb drive is larger than 32GB you'll either have to accept a smaller size, or look into the workarounds to make larger allocations for FAT32 in Windows.


----------



## ChattaCruze (Jun 25, 2015)

Ah ok, I'm gonna go get a new USB drive then. The ones I've been using to test are just small office ones, and are FAT16. I'll go get a larger one capable of FAT32 and see if that works. Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

ChattaCruze said:


> First, you can't use Android devices to play music through the USB interface. It will apparently only work with AUX or Bluetooth Streaming.


Ehhhhh, I'm not so sure about that. True, it's not going to work like a iPod, but I think most Android phones will emulate a USB stick (although you have to do some things on the screen first).

But that said, I prefer to just leave a USB drive plugged in.


----------



## KENSTV123 (Sep 21, 2014)

Also keep in mind the usb jack will not charge the newer smart phones with their larger batteries, the usb jack is current monitored and if over the usb 2.0 1/2 amp spec the jack will shut down, got to charge with the right cord and 12V outlet-the new smart phones are using the usb pins to determine how much to charge the phone-at what rate and you need the apple or Samsung cord or they will not charge at the fast rate, the usb jack is out of the loop charging wise and once a overload is detected it will not allow data either


----------



## zen_ (Mar 15, 2015)

ChattaCruze said:


> Ah ok, I'm gonna go get a new USB drive then. The ones I've been using to test are just small office ones, and are FAT16. I'll go get a larger one capable of FAT32 and see if that works. Thanks for the suggestion!


You can reformat your existing drive quite easily. Start Menu --> My Computer --> find your disk --> right click --> format, then make sure FAT32 is selected for file system, leave the default allocation size, enter the label you want, and make sure the quick format box is checked.


----------



## ChattaCruze (Jun 25, 2015)

ChevyGuy said:


> Ehhhhh, I'm not so sure about that. True, it's not going to work like a iPod, but I think most Android phones will emulate a USB stick (although you have to do some things on the screen first).


You may be right. I didn't really test it as my main goal was either the iPod Touch or a large USB stick. Although for my Mac I have to have the Android File Transfer app downloaded for the phone to be able to talk with the computer. So maybe that's where the issue is? 



KENSTV123 said:


> Also keep in mind the usb jack will not charge the newer smart phones with their larger batteries, the usb jack is current monitored and if over the usb 2.0 1/2 amp spec the jack will shut down, got to charge with the right cord and 12V outlet-the new smart phones are using the usb pins to determine how much to charge the phone-at what rate and you need the apple or Samsung cord or they will not charge at the fast rate, the usb jack is out of the loop charging wise and once a overload is detected it will not allow data either


Ok here's another question for you. My wife has a 2013 Equinox. Her iPhone 5 works perfectly fine in it. Charges, plays iTunes, everything. But when I plug it into my car I get nothing. No charge, no recognition. I'm assuming the MyLink software is the same, but if not you'd have to assume mine was the newer version. So how come hers will play and mine won't?


----------



## KENSTV123 (Sep 21, 2014)

Don't know about the equinox usb ratings but the newer phones can charge at up to 1.5A and the usb spec in the cruze is only .5A and if exceeded will shut down the jack both data wise and charge wise, it's possible the phone can be almost charged and be under the shutdown threshold and work OK and another time needs over the threshold and not charge, the new phones also use the usb data pins to tell what rate to charge at and the apple and Samsung OEM charge cords have resistors to set the charge rate, there are 2 types of usb cables now-one is a charge type and one is a data type


----------



## ChattaCruze (Jun 25, 2015)

Ok, good to know. Thanks a lot for the info! Last question. If the charge rating is exceeded and the jack shuts down, does it automatically reset itself after a period of time?


----------



## JoeInMilwaukee (Dec 10, 2014)

ChattaCruze said:


> Ah ok, I'm gonna go get a new USB drive then. The ones I've been using to test are just small office ones, and are FAT16. I'll go get a larger one capable of FAT32 and see if that works. Thanks for the suggestion!


FAT16 and FAT32 will both work. It's the exFAT (mentioned by zen_) that won't work.


- Joe


----------



## KENSTV123 (Sep 21, 2014)

ChattaCruze said:


> Ok, good to know. Thanks a lot for the info! Last question. If the charge rating is exceeded and the jack shuts down, does it automatically reset itself after a period of time?


I think it resets as soon as the overload is removed or next key cycle, got to use a usb data cable for music through the usb jack or stream if you have Bluetooth media interface on your model, I think 2015s all have it


----------



## ChattaCruze (Jun 25, 2015)

JoeInMilwaukee said:


> FAT16 and FAT32 will both work. It's the exFAT (mentioned by zen_) that won't work.
> 
> 
> - Joe


Ok, well I've now tried the flash drive formatted as FAT16 and FAT32. Neither work. 

I'm just so frustrated with the whole thing. It will charge my Android phone, but won't recognize anything else I've put in (iPod, iPhone, USB drive). If the Infotainment people are right and Android is not compatible for streaming music through the USB, then I've got to assume the problem is not actually the USB port but whatever interface the car uses to recognize music devices.

I don't really know where to go from here... I guess I'll have to take it to the dealership.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

ChattaCruze said:


> I guess I'll have to take it to the dealership.


Sounds like a plan. I suspect either a defective connection that has a open data line, or the interface isn't enabled for some reason.


----------



## pikeintheboat (Jun 8, 2015)

ChevyGuy said:


> Sounds like a plan. I suspect either a defective connection that has a open data line, or the interface isn't enabled for some reason.



I would suspect that as well. It could be that the data pins are bent in the connector, but the power pins are okay. You might need a new cable from the headunit to the glovebox. Look at the connector to see if it's mangled. I posted the pinout below.


----------



## ChattaCruze (Jun 25, 2015)

You guys may very well be right about that. The connector has looked off to me from the beginning and there seems to be much more "wiggle" room than there should be. But when the Android powered up I figured it was just me. Thanks for the picture, I'll definitely check that when I get off work. Got an appointment with the local dealership Friday morning, so hopefully this will be my last week with this problem.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

IIRC, the power leads may be longer than the data leads, so if it's not seated all the way, it could cause that.


----------



## pikeintheboat (Jun 8, 2015)

ChattaCruze said:


> You guys may very well be right about that. The connector has looked off to me from the beginning and there seems to be much more "wiggle" room than there should be. But when the Android powered up I figured it was just me. Thanks for the picture, I'll definitely check that when I get off work. Got an appointment with the local dealership Friday morning, so hopefully this will be my last week with this problem.





ChevyGuy said:


> IIRC, the power leads may be longer than the data leads, so if it's not seated all the way, it could cause that.


Chatta, if you get a chance post a pic of what it looks like just for curiosity. It could be the iPod cord as well, or a combination of both. Working in networks, the first think I always check before anything else is the physical connections before I check the device/firmware. Here, we can use the same troubleshooting steps. Rule out the "physical", then go to the higher levels (USB drivers/kernel) if the connections are okay. Let's remember that these mobile phones and ipods are just micro-miniature computers.

Sidenote question and might be off topic. Has anyone here replaced the USB cable, or is it integrated into the headunit's wiring harness? I wonder how easy it would be to swap out.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

pikeintheboat said:


> Sidenote question and might be off topic. Has anyone here replaced the USB cable, or is it integrated into the headunit's wiring harness? I wonder how easy it would be to swap out.


I've only seen the console end - I think it's a separate wire. Probably not too hard to change once you have everything opened up, but it's not a generic USB cable as it needs to lock to the back of the port. Bottom line, dealer part.


----------



## ChattaCruze (Jun 25, 2015)

pikeintheboat said:


> Chatta, if you get a chance post a pic of what it looks like just for curiosity.
> 
> Sidenote question and might be off topic. Has anyone here replaced the USB cable, or is it integrated into the headunit's wiring harness? I wonder how easy it would be to swap out.


I didn't get a chance to work on it last night, but I'll try and post a pic tonight. I have tried 4 different iPod cables and my wife's iPhone 5 cable, so if there's a problem with the connection I think it's probably the car. I don't know if it's part of the headunit's wiring harness. I do know that the USB and AUX are two separate wires coming from the arm rest and they seem to run down different sides of the center console (USB comes around to driver's side and AUX seems to stay on passenger side). So maybe that means they're separate from the wiring harness?


----------



## ChattaCruze (Jun 25, 2015)

pikeintheboat said:


> I would suspect that as well. It could be that the data pins are bent in the connector, but the power pins are okay. You might need a new cable from the headunit to the glovebox. Look at the connector to see if it's mangled. I posted the pinout below.
> 
> View attachment 154298


Never did get a picture, but wanted to let you know it looks like you were right. Took it to the dealership last week and they said 2 of the pins were bent down. So they're ordering a new USB cable. Thanks for the input!


----------

